# Where to place front breast logo on XL-4XL?



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm doing a job for someone and they want a front breast logo. I'm not sure where, or how, to measure/place the logo on the XL-3XL shirts. I used 4.5in. down from the middle of the collar and 4.5in. over for the S-L, and that was the center of the imprint, and it seems to look o.k. I'm a small guy myself, so putting on the 3XL shirt and trying to tape a printout of the logo to see placement probably wouldn't work, but that is my only option as of now. The image is 3X5 i think.

If you anyone can help give some guidance I would appreciate it. I would like a lot of different opinions or "this is how i do it's", and I will find out what works best for me. I appreciate your time in advance. Take Care.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I usually do 4 fingers down from collar on m, l, and xl. for 2x and 3x i bring it down another 1/2" or so and about 1/2" more to the outside. 4 and 5x about another 1/2" each way


----------



## mudturtle (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is a chart for a guide and like the post above states adjust about a 1/2" for 2x-5x. The s-xl should all be the same, only adjust for the "oversized" shirts.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Brandon,
Standard placement is about 8" down from the shoulder seam(unless you want to measure from the collar), and about 4" out from the center of the placket. Don't forget that a womens shirt always has the logo higher than a mans.


----------



## kat14 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is what I use. Diamond Threadworks Embroidery Placement Charts

Hope it helps.

Kat


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I go mid sleeve for the height and the inside edge is straight down from where the collar and shoulder seam meet it's a great starting place usually it's right on 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------

